# Fond d'écran ipad



## C'ountries (27 Août 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je suis à la recherche de deux fonds d'écran en natif sur l'ipad, celui avec un désert et celui avec deux montagne est ce qu'un posséceur d'ipad pourrait me l'upload? 
Je vous remercie de vitre aide


----------



## C'ountries (31 Août 2010)

Merci de votre solidarité


----------

